# 14 month old Golden-crazy as ever...normal behavior?



## puppy77 (Oct 14, 2012)

here's a pic of my crazy boy with his CGC!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This is called the teenage period. Teenagers of all species do what they want and are a little nuts. It will pass!!! He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

he is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Unfortunately their size does not indicate their skill level at handling their high energy at that age. Gus needs mental and physical stimulation so he is creating his own fun. One day you will be able to look back and laugh...but perhaps not just yet


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine is 13 months and acts pretty much the same. She selectively listens. She knows all the commands and just randomly decides to be a clown and play games. She especially loves pulling socks off people's feet.

My bf feels the same way, that she will always be a nutball. She seems like a normal golden to me and everyone says they are like this until about 2-3 years old.

I know she can be an angel because I see little glimpses of it.

Truthfully, she cracks me up and I love how entertaining her antics are. I'll miss them when they go away.


----------



## runner (Oct 9, 2012)

*reaction to my sister who has cancer*

Very strange, Christmas Day my family came over, my sister is going through radiation with a very aggressive cancer...Gazoo is 1 1/2 years old....he wouldn't leave her alone....constantly surrounding her, trying to stay as close to her as possible....she said it was fine with her but we were all nervous cause she is so weak so we had to keep putting Gazoo outside...(he's never thrown outside when we have guests), anyway, when we let him in all over again, went straight to her and wouldn't stop....when she got up he sniffed the seat, when she went to the bathroom he waited outside the bathroom door...i'm told that dogs sense when someone is sick....anyone got any insight....or hear of this before.....
in no way did he try to harm her...but he is 104 pounds and still doesn't understand is strength, thence the not letting him near her...oh and we actually did try to just let him by her but he wouldn't stop....


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

You're on the last teenage phase...well supposedly...

As Doug mentioned, it seems like he needs more stimulation, mentally and physically. And at his age, his energy level and stamina have probably shot through the roof. Some say Goldens fully mature at 2, others say 3, and a few select say never


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is 18months old and I'm just now starting to see her settle down a little. I joke with people that she'll be a great dog in another year!
I've been working on her impulse control with crate games and I think that is helping a little bit, as well as lots of walks and daily training.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Perfectly normal. Axl was uncontrollably WILD until he was at least 2. You need to find an outlet for all that energy and drain it on a daily basis. Hang in there, he will turn out to be an AMAZING dog. Mark my words.

Dogs are very sensitive to illness and even emotional distress. He was just trying to comfort your sister in the only way a golden knows how.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiki is almost 3 years old and she's still doing that and more...  I think its far from over. For now, just grab a camcorder and enjoy


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

14 months was about the worst of it with Casper. I increased his training and exercise and then things improved. He still likes to grab at things waving around in front of him, but that's sort of the basis of a lot of his playing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a Golden teenager to me. Some get it bad, some don't. Sounds to me like you a really lively teen. If you haven't already, I invite you to read through the (lengthy) parents of teens thread. You'll feel right at home. 

The best description I was given by a trainer was that it's like they develop holes in their head and everything they have learned just flies away. You really have to act as if you've never trained him; start from scratch and repeat the basics. 

Good luck! He sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, the teenage phase! It will get better. I have a golden who will be 10 next month and his teenage phase lasted until he was about 6 years of age. It took a lot of our energy to keep him well exercised, engaged and out of mischief. Our Yogi is 14 1/2 months, has a tiny amount of teenager in him, but his teenage antics are much easier to control and divert. Like your boy he has his CGC. I expect him to get this teenage angst out of his system and settle down in just a few more months. We are busy using these moments as training opportunities!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

runner said:


> Very strange, Christmas Day my family came over, my sister is going through radiation with a very aggressive cancer...Gazoo is 1 1/2 years old....he wouldn't leave her alone....constantly surrounding her, trying to stay as close to her as possible....she said it was fine with her but we were all nervous cause she is so weak so we had to keep putting Gazoo outside...(he's never thrown outside when we have guests), anyway, when we let him in all over again, went straight to her and wouldn't stop....when she got up he sniffed the seat, when she went to the bathroom he waited outside the bathroom door...i'm told that dogs sense when someone is sick....anyone got any insight....or hear of this before.....
> in no way did he try to harm her...but he is 104 pounds and still doesn't understand is strength, thence the not letting him near her...oh and we actually did try to just let him by her but he wouldn't stop....


You might try posting this as a new thread. It's an interesting question that would be a great thread for others to see. To answer you, yes, my puppy immediately keyed in on my father like you describe- my Dad had triple bypass surgery on our dog's 1st birthday- they do sense things like this.


----------



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like our 22 month old. He sounds just as crazy, although not as much as yours. We adopted him from a family who could not handle his energy level four months ago, so maybe he was exactly the same six months ago. our does some counter surfing, but more when we are gone. We make sure the counters are cleared before we leave. He loves shoes, but now he mostly carries them around and doesn't destroy them. He loves barbies and other kids' toys, which helps with them cleaning up because they are learning the consequences of leaving messes. He seems to be getting better even over the past couple of months, so maybe that provides some hope for you.


----------



## puppy77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the encouraging replies! I tried to keep them in mind today as Gus took down my three year old as she was sledding-to steal her hat!!!! Oh Gus! We go out and play ball with him, take him to the dog park when we can--wish that could be everyday.
For at simulating mentally, we go over training, freeze kongs. Does anyone have an opinion on the treat balls? Any other toys/treats that may keep him busy for more than 3 minutes?
Thank you!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like my 1 year old Champ too! Glad I'm not the only one. We just bought a treat ball that I stick his food in sometimes and has been a great distraction for him. I can't remember the name of it now but it's neon green and there are two holes where treats can come out and we cut open one of the holes to make it larger. He pushes it around the house with his nose and we get at least 10-15 minutes of quiet time. He also loves nyla bones! The jumping to grab things is super annoying!! Champ does it if I have food in my hand, paper towel, or basically anything he wants! He's tall too so he often gets my face! Crazy dogs!!


----------



## Bonnie27 (Dec 19, 2013)

I purchased a bully horn the day after Christmas. Sadie is 9 months old and the bully horn really keeps her busy. She loves chewing on it. I have purchased elk antlers, but she likes the bully horn even better than the antlers.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> Kenzie is 18months old and I'm just now starting to see her settle down a little. I joke with people that she'll be a great dog in another year!
> I've been working on her impulse control with crate games and I think that is helping a little bit, as well as lots of walks and daily training.


What crate games ? I am interested to know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley will be two in March and he is still wacko wild dog. He steals things in his reach and runs around with it in his mouth and won't give it up. He's eaten several pairs of my shoes, loves socks, underwear, anything he can fit in his mouth and run with. He is starting to get a little calmer but not much. He cracks me up because if we bring a box in the house, move furniture, lay the vacuum down so I can clean the beater bar, he barks and barks. My husband brought in a new pair of jeans that really set him off. I finally had to take the jeans and hide them because he wouldn't stop barking. 

Good luck and your pup will calm down, just not sure when. LOL.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Very Strange*



runner said:


> Very strange, Christmas Day my family came over, my sister is going through radiation with a very aggressive cancer...Gazoo is 1 1/2 years old....he wouldn't leave her alone....constantly surrounding her, trying to stay as close to her as possible....she said it was fine with her but we were all nervous cause she is so weak so we had to keep putting Gazoo outside...(he's never thrown outside when we have guests), anyway, when we let him in all over again, went straight to her and wouldn't stop....when she got up he sniffed the seat, when she went to the bathroom he waited outside the bathroom door...i'm told that dogs sense when someone is sick....anyone got any insight....or hear of this before.....
> in no way did he try to harm her...but he is 104 pounds and still doesn't understand is strength, thence the not letting him near her...oh and we actually did try to just let him by her but he wouldn't stop....


Goldens, and most other dogs can sense or smell when someone is ill. With Cancer, the Chemo probably makes your sister smell different from most humans. Your dog was doing what dogs, especially goldens, do. She was trying to comfort and protect your sister. 

I hope your sister does well with her chemo and that her cancer goes into remission. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know if I'm lucky or what, but Ruby is 14 months and has really mellowed out over the last few weeks. She's asleep on my feet under my desk right now. Her training is really paying off. I was wondering the opposite question -- is it normal for a 14 month old to be fairly calm? She has been a crazy puppy, so it's been a little surprising. 

A family member also recently got an 8 week old English black lab, and Ruby is incredibly sweet with her. Ruby just lets her crawl all over her, bite and pull on her everywhere -- she loves it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

runner said:


> Very strange, Christmas Day my family came over, my sister is going through radiation with a very aggressive cancer...Gazoo is 1 1/2 years old....he wouldn't leave her alone....constantly surrounding her, trying to stay as close to her as possible....she said it was fine with her but we were all nervous cause she is so weak so we had to keep putting Gazoo outside...(he's never thrown outside when we have guests), anyway, when we let him in all over again, went straight to her and wouldn't stop....when she got up he sniffed the seat, when she went to the bathroom he waited outside the bathroom door...i'm told that dogs sense when someone is sick....anyone got any insight....or hear of this before.....
> in no way did he try to harm her...but he is 104 pounds and still doesn't understand is strength, thence the not letting him near her...oh and we actually did try to just let him by her but he wouldn't stop....


I don't know how they know, but they do. My husband had a cancerous tumor removed from his pancreas right after Thanksgiving. Duke has been very attentive to him since he came home from the hospital. The first night I had to force him off the bed Steve's been sleeping in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> What crate games ? I am interested to know
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just go to youtube and look up crate games. I really see a difference with Kenzie and her impulse control.


----------



## puppy77 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Still crazy!!*

Its been a couple months and Gus is still out of control. I can't even take him to the dog park with out him trying to eat peoples scarves off thier neck. He barks uncontrollably at the cat (they love each other, but enough!)He's been jumping ont he counter....whether there is food up there or not. I still have him restricted from certain rooms because he is so destructive, which i feel terrible about. Any ideas on how to teach him to stay off the counter? On the upside....he's learned to give things pretty well. and he's adorable.

thanks again for all your replies. They have been very helpful!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

puppy77 said:


> Its been a couple months and Gus is still out of control. I can't even take him to the dog park with out him trying to eat peoples scarves off thier neck. He barks uncontrollably at the cat (they love each other, but enough!)He's been jumping ont he counter....whether there is food up there or not. I still have him restricted from certain rooms because he is so destructive, which i feel terrible about. Any ideas on how to teach him to stay off the counter? On the upside....he's learned to give things pretty well. and he's adorable.
> 
> thanks again for all your replies. They have been very helpful!


How much exercise does he get? A tired puppy is a good puppy… (btw as unfamiliar with him as I am I hate almost all of Cesar Milan's training techniques and exercise is probably the only thing I tend to agree with him on).


----------



## puppy77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. Just posted this thread on Behavioral problems as someone suggested, so I'm sorry if you are seeing this twice. Not sure hwo to remove this.  
Doggie day care one day a week. (LOVE these nights!)
Dog park 2-3 days a week for at least 1.5-2 hours each time. Helps, but he's still a nut these days.
During day with out dog park, play fetch 4-5 times a day, he fetches for about 15 times or so, then gets bored and wanders off to chew sticks. He's also out in yard alone at times, has fenced in yard to play in...but doesn't like to be out alone. 
I have two small kids and with this bitter cold winter we've been having its been tough to get him out as much as i'd like.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rubyftw said:


> I don't know if I'm lucky or what, but Ruby is 14 months and has really mellowed out over the last few weeks. She's asleep on my feet under my desk right now. Her training is really paying off. I was wondering the opposite question -- is it normal for a 14 month old to be fairly calm? She has been a crazy puppy, so it's been a little surprising.
> 
> A family member also recently got an 8 week old English black lab, and Ruby is incredibly sweet with her. Ruby just lets her crawl all over her, bite and pull on her everywhere -- she loves it.


Wow that picture looks just like my Rusty  Beautiful dog you have there!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

puppy77 said:


> Thanks. Just posted this thread on Behavioral problems as someone suggested, so I'm sorry if you are seeing this twice. Not sure hwo to remove this.
> Doggie day care one day a week. (LOVE these nights!)
> Dog park 2-3 days a week for at least 1.5-2 hours each time. Helps, but he's still a nut these days.
> During day with out dog park, play fetch 4-5 times a day, he fetches for about 15 times or so, then gets bored and wanders off to chew sticks. He's also out in yard alone at times, has fenced in yard to play in...but doesn't like to be out alone.
> I have two small kids and with this bitter cold winter we've been having its been tough to get him out as much as i'd like.


My Rusty was pretty "active" I like to call it, and I got him a sister! A Brittany puppy, and they keep each other tired when they are outside. Also, I take them for a 1.5 to 2 hour walk every night and I try for a good walk in the morning too.

Rusty was hard to handle until I got my Brittany, and that helped a lot. But training is key tho and it takes time before Rusty did all the commands, without any issues (like not listening!). He still has his moments, but over all he is a lot better now.

Goldens need to be active to burn all that energy, and having more than one dog helps with that big time. Long walks, playing catch and even training for 20 to 30 mins at a time will make a dog tired etc.

I hope you get your pup under control, but it's going to take some more time. Hang in there and you will have a great loyal companion one day


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

My Chloe is almost 16 months and is still a little crazy. She's even starting to defy the Top Cat in the house, who had Chloe firmly under her paw until recently.


----------



## SweetLou (May 8, 2013)

Sounds like normal stuff to me. Our 11 month old Cooper broke one of the spindles off my deck railing and was chewing it this past weekend. I was actually pretty impressed he could do that!

The thing that works best for us is to keep him busy and make him tired!

Lou


----------

